# New Manager



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Will you please join me in congratulating Glaswegian on his promotion to Team Manager in the the Articles Team? :woot::luxhello::luxhello:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done Glas! The Doctor is in the house!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Well Deserved!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Well done.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Congratulations, and good luck. :smile:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice going Iain !

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations Iain well done


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Iain, congratulations indeed







.......


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks all - I think anyway...:grin:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Grats Glaswegian


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Just Rewards for writing some of the best security articles out there! Well done mate!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks sarla and Steve.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Where's my whip gone? :4-whip:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow Team Manager! Congrats!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Watch out fo JTP he enjoys cracking that whip


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol - you should see my back already...:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Only if your heading to the bar


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I hope he didn't add salt also... Nice going mate well done:thumb:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks.



TheCyberMan said:


> I hope he didn't add salt also..


Not yet...:whistling:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice going.  I've enjoyed your articles. :thumb:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations Iain. :thumb:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Dave.


----------

